# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Whey Pro (Hellenic Group Protein)

## MERTIX

Καλημερα ριχτε μια ματια εδω .Το αξιζει.....




 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alexis

το εχει πει αλλο ενα παιδι εδω στο φορουμ νομιζω, το θεμα ειναι ομωσ δν μπορεις να αγορασεις δινουν μονο μεγαλες παραγελλιες σε ζαχαροπλαστια κτλ

----------


## f-panos

Σωστα οπως γραφει κ μεσα για την 80αρα οροπρωτεινη παραδιδεται σε παλετες 750 κιλων

----------


## Titanium

> Σωστα οπως γραφει κ μεσα για την 80αρα οροπρωτεινη παραδιδεται σε παλετες* 750 κιλων*


Εεεε σιγα....Αρκει να λιγουν μετα απο 50 χρονια γιατι τοσο θα κρατισει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

> Καλημερα ριχτε μια ματια εδω .Το αξιζει.....


καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ.. :02. Welcome: 

περνα αν θελεις απο τοθεμα με τα καινουργια μελη να μας πεις κατι για σενα, εκτος και αν ο μονος σου στοχος ειναι η διαφημιση.

----------


## steg

Τι διαφήμιση, μια ενημέρωση έκανε το παιδί. Αλλά και η διαφήμιση ενός καλού bb προϊόντος τι κακό έχει δηλαδή; Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να αγοράσουμε φθηνά μία καλή ντόπια πρωτείνη, αλλά δυστυχώς...

----------


## giannis64

εσεις γνωριζεστε και περνεις τον λογο? 
μπορει να απαντησει και ο ιδιος του.
πρωτο ποστ στο φορουμ με λινκ.

----------


## Michaelangelo

Όχι να θέλω να γίνομαι κακός, αλλα εκεί είναι που προμηθεύεται η εταιρεία ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ τα συμπληρώματα του.

----------


## Niska!

Καλησπερα,κατατυχη ανακαλυψα μια ελληνικη εταιρια παραγωγης πρωτεινης...για ριξτε μια ματια:








> *Διατροφικές πληροφορίες
> 
> *     Ανά 30g    Ανά 100g
> Ενέργεια    121 kcal / 505 kj    405 kcal / 1793 kj
> Πρωτεΐνες    24g    80g
> Υδατάνθρακες    3g    10g
> Εκ των οποίων σάκχαρα    3g    10g
> Λιπαρά    1.2g    4g
> Εκ των οποίων κορεσμένα    0,7g    2,5g
> ...

----------


## beefmeup

μαν ειναι το 2ο θεμα που ανοιγεις σε λαθος ενοτητα σημερα..
ριξε μια ματια στην αξιολογηση για το πως ανοιγουμε σωστα τα θεματα..

----------


## Niska!

ωχ..συγγνωμη...

----------


## oldhiphop

δεν βρισκω να την πουλανε πουθενα....

----------


## ελμερ

σε αναζητηση στο google βρηκα την εταιρια.....μπορω να πω τιμη? :02. Welcome:

----------


## Niska!

> σε αναζητηση στο google βρηκα την εταιρια.....μπορω να πω τιμη?


δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται να πεις τιμη:/

----------


## DMTRS90

ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ?? 25 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΚΙΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΤΑΤΗ.ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΣΑΣ 
ΡΩΤΑΩ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΘΩΑ ΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΑΤΑ..













> Ελληνική αγνή πρωτεΐνη αιγοπρόβειου ορού γάλακτος (WPC) σε σκόνη υψηλής ποιότητας, περιεκτικότητας 80% σε καθαρή πρωτεϊνη, η οποία παράγεται σε ήπιες συνθήκες με τη μέθοδο της υπερδιήθησης. 
> Περιέχει Λεκιθίνη σόγιας (1% max) για βελτίωση της διαλυτότητας (Instant). 
> 
> WHEYPRO80i ως φυσικό προϊόν
> Η WHEYPRO80i είναι ένα αγνό, φυσικό προϊόν χωρίς συντηρητικά, χωρίς κανένα πρόσθετο γεύσης ή αρώματος και καμία γλυκαντική ουσία κι έχει εξαιρετική διαλυτότητα. Είναι εύγευστη, με φυσικό άρωμα γάλακτος. 
> 
> WHEYPRO80i ως πηγή πρωτεΐνης
>  Η πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος είναι μια εξαιρετική πηγή πρωτεΐνης. Είναι ιδανική για αθλητές όλων των χώρων που απαιτούν μεγάλες ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης καθημερινά, για όσους ασκούνται για να βελτιώσουν τη φυσική τους κατάσταση, για όσους προσέχουν τη διατροφή τους, ακόμα και για ηλικιωμένους που θέλουν να αυξήσουν την καθημερινή πρόσληψη σε πρωτεΐνη για ένα πιο γερό σώμα. Περιέχει 24g καθαρής πρωτεΐνης ορού γάλακτος ανά δόση 30g, σε συνδυασμό με χαμηλά επίπεδα λίπους και λακτόζης. 
> Η μοναδική ποιότητα και διατροφική αξία της πρωτεΐνης ορού γάλακτος, φαίνεται στον παρακάτω πίνακα όπου αναφέρονται τιμές αξιολόγησης διαφόρων πηγών πρωτεϊνών.

----------


## Mcstefan7

Είχα διαβάσει σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ οτι απο γεύση είναι μάπα!

----------


## billys15

Καλη κινηση απο την ελληνικη εταιρεια,αλλα προφανως και απο τιμη "τσιμπαει".Με 62.5Ε τις 5lb και ειδικα για αγευστη δεν ειναι και ο,τι καλυτερο.Οριστε μια κινηση που θα αυξανε τις πωλησεις,η μειωση τιμης!

----------


## DMTRS90

25 ευρώ τα 900κάτι γρ. .Έτσι λέει στο επίσημο σάιτ και στην φέρνουν στην πόρτα με δωρεάν μεταφορικά.

----------


## s0k0s

> 25 ευρώ τα 900κάτι γρ. .Έτσι λέει στο επίσημο σάιτ και στην φέρνουν στην πόρτα με δωρεάν μεταφορικά.


Που γραφει για την τιμη;

----------


## tolis93

ωραιοτατη φενεται απο προφιλ παντως για concentrate. αν η τιμη της ηταν κ καπως καλυτερη θα ηταν πολυ παουερ.γιατι οκ με τα ιδια λεφτα ισως κ με λιγοτερα.βασικα τι ισως στανταρ με λιγοτερα παιρνεις με ισως καλυτερο προφιλ και με γευση π υποτιθεται κοστιζει πιο πλ.αν ριξουν τη τιμη θα τη παρω

----------


## s0k0s

> ωραιοτατη φενεται απο προφιλ παντως για concentrate. αν η τιμη της ηταν κ καπως καλυτερη θα ηταν πολυ παουερ.γιατι οκ με τα ιδια λεφτα ισως κ με λιγοτερα.βασικα τι ισως στανταρ με λιγοτερα παιρνεις με ισως καλυτερο προφιλ και με γευση π υποτιθεται κοστιζει πιο πλ.αν ριξουν τη τιμη θα τη παρω


Ναι αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο, θελουν να υποστιρηξουμε τα ελληνικα προιοντα, ας υποστηριξουν κ εμας απο την μερια του οικονομικου. 
Σιγουρα οι πιο πολυ κοιταμε την τσεπη μας κ θα παρουμε απο εκει που μας συμφερει.  :01. Wink:

----------


## TheWorst

Τα ιδια λεφτα που παιρνεις 2 κιλο απο αυτη την αγευστη , παιρνεις 5 κιλα nutrisport με οτι γευση θες  :01. Mr. Green: 

Θελει να ριξουν την τιμη..

----------


## s0k0s

> Τα ιδια λεφτα που παιρνεις 2 κιλο απο αυτη την αγευστη , παιρνεις 5 κιλα nutrisport με οτι γευση θες 
> 
> Θελει να ριξουν την τιμη..


ε οκ κ να φτιαξουν την γευση  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Hercules

> ε οκ κ να φτιαξουν την γευση


καλα η γευση δεν ειναι τιποτα ιδιαιτερο να γινει νοστιμη,αγοραζεις γευση βανιλια πετας μεσα στο μπλεντερ μια μπανανα,λιγο γαλατακι λιγο κανελλα η ενναλακτικα φραουλες που ειναι και της εποχης και ειναι σουπερρ..οσο για την τιμη ετσι και πεσει ευχαριστως να τους στηριξω,15 ευρω επρεπε να εχει το κιλο οχι 25

----------


## billys15

Ε καλα δεν θελουμε να το κανουμε και gainer!  :01. Mr. Green:  Ας στρωσει την γευση η εταιρεια να τελειωνουμε!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jminas82

απο γεύση δε λέει αλλά είναι πολύ αγνή και δεν έχει κανένα πρόσθετο και αυτό είναι καλό για κάποιον που κάνει μαρκοχρόνια κατανάλωση.

----------


## anastassiosa

Κύριοι υποδεχθείτε την πρώτη 100 % ελληνική πρωτεϊνη !

Φτιαγμένη από ελληνική 1η ύλη, σε υπερσύγχρονο ελληνικό εργοστάσιο, από ελληνικά χέρια !
Σήμερα έβαλα την 1η μου παραγγελία με πιστωτική μέσω site ***********, σε σπουδαία τιμή. Πιστεύω ότι και το προϊόν θα με ικανοποιήσει πλήρως.

Οι εποχές που διώχναμε "για πλάκα" τα ευρουδάκια μας (για πόσο ακόμη ;; ) στο εξωτερικό, για προϊόντα από άγνωστους παραγωγούς σε μακρινές χώρες ,θα πρέπει να παρέλθουν ανεπιστρεπτί.

Αγοράζουμε ελληνικά ,απαιτώντας βεβαίως και ποιότητα, γιατί δεν υπάρχουν άλλα περιθώρια !!

****Δεν επιτρέπονται λινκ από on line καταστήματα πλην χορηγών. Mods Team****

----------


## Lao

Να την υποδεχτούμε, να την υποδεχτούμε!

Δε μου λες, 25 ευρώ τα 908 γραμμάρια είναι;

----------


## billys15

Φιλε Αναστασιε επειδη δεν μου αρεσει να με θεωρουν χαζο και οτι υπολειτουργω  σκεπτικα,μιας και αναφερεσαι σε ολα τα μελη και μεσα σ'αυτα ειμαι κι  εγω,με αναγκαζεις να μιλησω λιγο περιεργα.Ας ξεκινησουμε...




> Να την υποδεχτούμε, να την υποδεχτούμε!
> 
> Δε μου λες, 25 ευρώ τα 908 γραμμάρια είναι;




Εχω κι εγω την ιδια χαρα με τον Lao! Πολυ χαιρομαι που υπαρχει 100% ελληνικη πρωτεϊνη απο 100% ελληνικα χερακια! Βεβαια τα ελληνικα χερακια προερχονται απο 100% ελληνικους ανθρωπους,οι οποιοι γνωριζουμε οτι ειναι απλα ανθρωποι που κοιτουν το συμφερον τους και την τσεπη τους.Οποτε φιλε δεν ξερω αν εισαι ο διευθυντης της εταιρειας ή ενας που δουλευει εκει (γιατι σιγουρα εχεις καποιο οφελος απο την διαφημιση,μιας και εχεις ΜΟΝΟ 1 post) αλλα αν δεν ριξετε τις τιμες σας σε 100% ΒΑΤΑ ορια,τοτε θα την καταναλωνετε μονοι σας το προσωπικο,στο εγγυωμαι 100%!

Επισης,κατηγορεις το ξενο-κακο προσωπικο των γνωστων εταιρειων,λες κι εσεις ειστε κολληταρια μας και μιλαμε ολη την ωρα στα τηλεφωνα οσο εσεις ριχνετε αυτην την 100% αγνη πρωτεϊνουλα στα container.Δεν νομιζω να σας γνωριζουμε...

Ας πιασουμε και την τιμη τωρα...Αντε οι ξενες εταιρειες ειναι ακριβες γιατι εχουν και εξοδα μεταφορας.Εσεις γιατι εχετε 25 ευρω το 1 κιλο? (ασε που δεν ειναι ουτε 1) Αφου ειστε εδω δικοι μας και δεν εχετε πολλα εξοδα,γιατι δεν το βαζετε 15 ευρω? Με 18 και 20 ευρω βρισκουμε whey απο dymatize,universal,optimum κλπ.Εχεις την εντυπωση οτι θα παρουμε την ελληνικη,που στο κατω κατω ειναι και καινουργια και ποιος ξερει τι ποιοτητα εχει?

Αρα συνεχιζουμε να τιμουμε τις ξενες εταιρειες,σαν αυτες που εχει το forum στο e-shop!

----------


## Lao

> Εχω κι εγω την ιδια χαρα με τον Lao!


Μα εννοείται ότι ΠΗΔΗΞΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ μόλις είδα την τιμή! 

Τι λέμε τώρα, 100% ελληνική πρωτεϊνη σε τέτοια ΠΡΟΝΟΜΙΑΚΗ ΤΙΜΗ; Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές, νοιώθω πραγματικά πολύ τυχερός που απολαμβάνω τέτοιας μεταχείρισης από τους ντόπιους παραγωγούς, οι οποίοι είναι πολύ ανταγωνιστικοί απέναντι στους ξένους και όπως ζητούν την υποστήριξή μου, αναλόγως με υποστηρίζουν και αυτοί... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Υ.Γ. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι και ο anastassiosa μόλις το είδε πήδηξε και αυτός από την χαρά του, γι'αυτό και έσπευσε να κάνει account εδώ και να μας ενημερώσει, ώστε να χαρούμε όοοοοοολοι μαζί. Αχ, τι ευτυχία, επιτέλους θα πω «όχι» στον Gaspari, στην Dymatize, την ON και σε όλους τους κακούς ξένους...  :01. Razz:

----------


## Ultra_b

Εδω παιρνω ξενη πασιγνωστη εταιρια 70ευρο το 4.5κιλα με τελεια γευση,διαλιτοτητα, 0 ζαχαρη , 0 λιπαρα. Και θα δωσω για 1 κιλο 25 ευρο για την ελλινικη που ειναι κλασης κατοτερη? Δηλαδη τα 4,5 κιλα θα εχουν περιπου 115 ευρο? Τι αγοραζω Gold Standard? Σοβαρευτητε λιγο και καντε καμια καλη τιμη και γευση για να σας στιριξουμε , μην κοιτατε να αρπαξετε λευτα. Εγω πρωτος θα σας στιριξω αν κανετε σωστες και γηινες για το πρωινο τιμες. Πιστεω στα 4.5 κιλα γυρο στα 60-62 ευρο θα ηταν καλα. Και τα 2.2 κιλα γυρο στο 30-2 ευρο. Εδω η dymatize τα 2.2 κιλα κανουν 35ευρο! 

anyway ελπιζω να με ακουσετε και να σκευτιτε οτι ετσι θα τραβιξετε πελατια....

----------


## spartan77

Πως ειναι δυνατον να φτιαχνεται ενα προιον εδω και να ειναι πιο ακριβο απο πολλα αλλα του εξωτερικου!?
καλα μας δουλευεται? ειτε απο ευρωπη ειτε απο αμερικη βρισκω πολυ φθηνοτερες πρωτεινες!

σιγουρα θελω παρα πολυ να υποστηριξω τις ελληνικες επιχειρησεις (το κανω αλλωστε σε αλλα προιοντα και κατηγοριες) 
αλλα να με ''υποστηριζουν'' κ εμενα ομως!

----------


## Varg83

Που ειναι ρε παιδια ο anastasiossa να απαντησει;;;; Μαλλον τον ζορισατε πολυ, κακα παιδια....χαχαχα

----------


## mourlo

Γεια σας παιδια ψαχνωντας στο ιντερνετ για μια καθαρη πρωτεινη βρηκα οτι υπαρχει μια ελληνικη εταιρια που κατασκευαζει πρωτεινη και σε καλη τιμη αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλη....αν πατησετε wheypro στο google ειναι η πρωτη σελιδα...λεει οτι παραγεται  απο αιγοπροβειο γαλα. Απο τα συστατικα που ειδα φαινεται αρκετα καλη αρα ποιος ο λογος να τρεξω να προτιμησω μια εισαγωμενη πρωτεινη και οχι αυτην? Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## Polyneikos

Yπήρχε θεμα,συγχωνευτηκε

----------


## mourlo

ευχαριστω δεν το ειχα δει γι'αυτο ξεκινησα αλλο

----------


## Giannhs1994

Ελληνική αγνή πρωτεΐνη αιγοπρόβειου ορού γάλακτος (WPC) σε σκόνη υψηλής ποιότητας, περιεκτικότητας 80% σε καθαρή πρωτεϊνη, η οποία παράγεται σε ήπιες συνθήκες με τη μέθοδο της υπερδιήθησης.
Περιέχει Λεκιθίνη σόγιας (1% max) για βελτίωση της διαλυτότητας (Instant).

Η WHEYPRO80i είναι ένα αγνό, φυσικό προϊόν χωρίς συντηρητικά, χωρίς κανένα πρόσθετο γεύσης ή αρώματος και καμία γλυκαντική ουσία κι έχει εξαιρετική διαλυτότητα. Είναι εύγευστη, με φυσικό άρωμα γάλακτος.

Η πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος είναι μια εξαιρετική πηγή πρωτεΐνης. Είναι ιδανική για αθλητές όλων των χώρων που απαιτούν μεγάλες ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης καθημερινά, για όσους ασκούνται για να βελτιώσουν τη φυσική τους κατάσταση, για όσους προσέχουν τη διατροφή τους, ακόμα και για ηλικιωμένους που θέλουν να αυξήσουν την καθημερινή πρόσληψη σε πρωτεΐνη για ένα πιο γερό σώμα. Περιέχει 24g καθαρής πρωτεΐνης ορού γάλακτος ανά δόση 30g, σε συνδυασμό με χαμηλά επίπεδα λίπους και λακτόζης. Η μοναδική ποιότητα και διατροφική αξία της πρωτεΐνης ορού γάλακτος, φαίνεται στον παρακάτω πίνακα όπου αναφέρονται τιμές αξιολόγησης διαφόρων πηγών πρωτεϊνών

Διατροφικές πληροφορίες

 	Ανά 30g	                     Ανά 100g
Ενέργεια	121 kcal / 505 kj	      405 kcal / 1793 kj
Πρωτεΐνες	24g	                      80g
Υδατάνθρακες	3g	             10g
Εκ των οποίων σάκχαρα	3g	     10g
Λιπαρά	1.2g	                     4g
Εκ των οποίων κορεσμένα  0,7g   2,5g
Φυτικές ίνες	0g	             0g
Νάτριο	47mg	                     157mg
Κάλιο	        119mg	             397mg
Ασβέστιο	125mg	             415mg
Φώσφορος	97mg	                     319mg
Μαγνήσιο	22mg	                     73mg



Προφίλ κλάσματος πρωτεΐνης ορού ανά 100g

Beta-Lactoglobulin	47
Alpha-Lactalbumin	14
Glycomacropeptide	13
Serum Albumin	3
Immunoglobulins (IgG)	 
Proteoses - Peptones  



Προφίλ αμινοξέων (g ανά 100g πρωτεΐνης)

Αμινοξέα διακλαδωμένης αλυσίδας (BCAA,s)	Isoleucine	7,3
Leucine	10,4
Valine	        5,9

'Aλλα απαραίτητα Αμινοξέα
Lysine	        10,7
Methionine	        2,1
Phenylalanine	3,3
Threonine	        5,4
Tryptophan	        3,0

'Aλλα Αμινοξέα	
Alanine	5,4
Arginine	2,3
Aspartic acid	10,1
Cystine	1,7
Glutamic acid	17,7
Glycine	1,4
Histidine	1,7
Proline	5,4
Serine	5,2
Tyrosine	3,4


Τι γνώμη έχετε γι αυτή την ελληνική πρωτείνη?

----------


## cuntface

απο τιμη τι  λεει ενδιαφερον την βλεπω

----------


## Giannhs1994

Δεν ξέρω αν κάνει να γραψω την τιμή της αλλά μπορώ να σου την στειλω σε πμ. Μπορώ να πω πάντως πως ειναι οικονομική!

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια ψάχνετε λίγο τα θεματα μεσω της αναζήτησης,υπήρχε το εν λόγω προιον.

----------


## ArgoSixna

Δεν λεω τιποτα αλλο : εργοστασιο "ΑΓΡΑΦΑ" στην Καρδίτσα 

Διαλυτοτητα 9.5/10 , στο ποτηρι και με ενα κουταλακι διαλυεται.
Γευση την χαρακτηριζουν ως "κατσικισιο γαλα Ολυμπος" , οποτε οποιος δοκιμασει να ξερει τι να περιμενει. Επειδη δεν χρειαζομαι συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης δεν θα την δοκιμασω , αν την εχει δοκιμασει καποιος ας γραψει εδω!

----------


## math_

Γεια σε ολους!θα ηθελα και γω να υπερασπιστω την ελληνικη πρωτεινη πιο νωρις αλλα η τσιμπημενη τιμη της δεν μου το επετρεπε.Κρινω τα σχολια σας ευστοχα αλλα οχι επικαιρα μιας και αναφερονται σε παλαιοτερη εποχη.Σημερα τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει.Η τιμη ειναι σταθερα στα 25 ε (900γρ),δεν ειναι φθηνη αλλα ειναι φθηνοτερη απο σχεδον ολες τις αλλες πρωτεινες περιεκτικοτητας 80% .Μεχρι και πριν απο λιγους μηνες εβρισκα απο γνωστα καταστηματα του εξωτερικου επωνυμες και φθηνες αλλα ο συνδυασμος αυτος πλεον εχει εκλειψει.Το γεγονος αυτο σε συνδυασμο με το οτι σιγουρα ειναι αγνοτερη(να θυμησω το θεμα'' συμπληρωματα στο χημειο'') με κανει να την δοκιμασω.

----------


## billy89

Γιατί είναι σίγουρα αγνότερη? Επειδή είναι ελληνική?

----------


## Nikos77

Παιδιά μιλάμε για πρωτείνη που δεν έχει καθόλου γλυκαντικές ουσίες ούτε χρώματα. Το ότι είναι Ελληνική είναι επίσης στα υπέρ της βέβαια εδώ κοιτάμε να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του διπλανού αυτο θα μας νοιάζει. Παντως στα 900 γρ όλες οι πρωτείνες έχουν πάνω απο 25 ευρώ ακόμα και από   ******* Aπαγορευεται να αναφερουμε καταστηματα περαν των χορηγων Mods Team*******   οι πιο φτηνές με 6 ευρώ έξοδα αποστολής τόσο πάνε.

----------


## ΣΠΥΡΟΣ85

Πως μπορουμε να μαθουμε τροπο αγορας;

----------


## Nikos77

Εγω την αγόρασα μεσω προπληρωμένης από ιντερνετ υπαρχει και με αντικαταβολή με χρέωση 2,5 ευρω. Πήρα το 1ο κουτί σήμερα ούτε κατσικίλα ούτε τραγίλα μου μύρισε αλλά καθαρή πρωτείνη όσοι έχουν πιεί την MLO milk and egg(βανίλια) πρίν από κάποια χρόνια κάτι παρόμοιο, απλά η διαλυτότητα τέλεια. Σίγουρα όμως εάν μπορείς να πέρνεις από ίντερνετ τις 5lb συμφέρει βέβαια ξαναλέω ότι με την μακροχρόνια χρήση εάν μας νοιάζει και η υγεία μας λόγω έλλειψης χρωστικοσυντηριτικών την προτιμώ, ο καθένας βέβαια πράττει κατά πως νομίζει.

----------


## GreeceGr

ξερει κανεις απο την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ποσο πρεπει να παιρνουμε καθημερινα? εννοω τον δοσομετρητη που εχει μεσα τον γεμιζουμε μεχρι πανω η  μεχρι την μεση? και παιρνουμε 2 φορες την ημερα η 3?
αν μια μερα δεν εχω προπονηση παλι να παιρνω την πρωτεινη στις ιδιες ποσοτητες?

----------


## panagiotisede

ρε παιδες 25 ευρω το 1 κιλο μια χαρα ειναι ειναι και ελληνικη διαβασα ενα σχολιο οτι ταχα πουλανε τονους και οχι μεμονομενα οριστε 1 κιλο πουλανε θα το σκεφτω ζεστα να το παρω :02. Shock:  :03. Thumb up:  :05. Biceps:  :01. Wink:

----------


## math_

Γεια σε ολουσ!....επειδη  τελειωσα το βαρελακι τησ εν λογω πρωτεινησ θελω να πω τα συμπερασματα μου,αρνητικα και θετικα.
  Ξεκιναω με τ αρνητικα.Η γευση της ειναι ακριβωσ οπωσ ειπαν καποιοι κατσικιλα,τυρογαλο...κτλ.Την ανακατευω με το γαλα ή με γιαουρτι και ειλικρινα δεν πινεται(απο κανεναν,δεν τιθεται θεμα υποκειμενικοτητασ).......και εκει που σκεφτομουν να την δωσω στν σκυλο μου,θυμηθηκα τα παιδικα μου χρονια που εβαζα σοκολατουχο ροφημα στο γαλα και κανοντασ το ιδιο εγινε ενα ευχαριστο ροφημα(ισωσ το πιο ευγευστο απ οσα εχω δοκιμασει,εχω δοκιμασει πολλεσ whey ).Ετσι ομωσ προστεθηκε αλλο ενα μειονεκτημα και αφορα την τιμη μιασ και προσθετω τα εξοδα του κακαο.Ουσαιστικα  η τιμη τησ ετσι ανεβαινει στα 28 με 30 ε(ακριβη!)
  Παρ ολα αυτα ομως,εγω την αγορασα με σκοπο να με βοηθησει στη διατηρηση του μυικου μου κατα την διαρκεια υποθερμιδικης διαιτας και ειλικρινα παιδια,υστερα απο 20 μερες χρησης,διαπιστωνω πως την δουλεια που ηταν να κανει την εκανε.
  Ισως ακουγεται καπως αυθαιρετο αλλα πιστευω πως ειναι αγνοτερη απο τις υπολοιπες whey,εχει ενα πολυ καλο προφιλ αμινοξεων και καθε φορα που την αναμειγνυω με γαλα ή γιαουρτι  αισθανομαι πως πινω κατι φυσικο....
  Σιγουρα στο εμποριο υπαρχουν φθηνοτερα προιοντα της ιδιας κατηγοριας,μα σε προσωπικο επιπεδο εειδη ειναι το μονο συμπληρωμα που χρησιμοποιω δεν με προβληματιζει καθολου να δινω το 50αρικο το μηνα

----------


## math_

> Γιατί είναι σίγουρα αγνότερη? Επειδή είναι ελληνική?


χαχα.....ειλικρινα φιλε σαν να σε βλεπω!...ετσι και την δοκιμασεις κατ ευθειαν τασει για εμετο αλλα θα πειστεις πως ειναι αγνη!αυτο ειναι σιγουρο!

----------


## math_

> χαχα.....ειλικρινα φιλε σαν να σε βλεπω!...ετσι και την δοκιμασεις κατ ευθειαν τασει για εμετο αλλα θα πειστεις πως ειναι αγνη!αυτο ειναι σιγουρο!


διορθωση!ταση!

----------


## mazas

Τελικα την εν λογω πρωτεινη δεν τη τιμησανε πολλοι απο το φορουμ?

----------


## vasilhs1989

παντος απο οτι ειδα στην σελιδα του προιοντος εχει εκπτωση 20% εαν αγορασεις 4 οποτε παει 80 ευρω τα 3632 γραμμαρια η 8 λιμπρες...οποτε πιστευω πως αξιζει εφοσον ειναι τοσο αγνη οσο λενε...

----------


## alphaετος

επαναφέρω  :03. Thumb up: 


η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής
είναι πιο εύπεπτη αυτην απ τις άλλες με αγελαδινό γάλα?

----------


## Panhell34

Δεν ήξερα ότι έχουμε και ελληνική whey!Ισως τη δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή και μποικοτάρω τις ξένες εταιρίες!     :01. Mr. Green:    Είναι και 80άρα!μια χαρά
Κατά τη γνώμη μου,πάνω-κάτω όλες οι whey ίδιες είναι και ευκολοχώνευτες

----------


## Eggbo

> Δεν ήξερα ότι έχουμε και ελληνική whey!Ισως τη δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή και μποικοτάρω τις ξένες εταιρίες!       Είναι και 80άρα!μια χαρά
> Κατά τη γνώμη μου,πάνω-κάτω όλες οι whey ίδιες είναι και *ευκολοχώνευτες*


απο προσωπική εμπειρία διαφωνώ ...για παραδειγμα δεν εχουν ολες την ίδια ποσότητα λακτόζης ή και δεν έχουν λακτάση, τις χρωστικές και παει λεγοντας....
με την whey της scitec ειχα τρελά φουσκώματα, κατι που δεν μου έχει ξανασυμβεί...οπότε δε νομίζω να ειναι ετσι...

----------


## beefmeup

τα φουσκωματα απο πρωτεινες κατα 99% δεν ειναι θεμα λακτοζης αν μιλαμε για whey..το ιδιο πιστευα κ γω παλιοτερα, αλλα τελικα εφταιγαν τα πολλα προσθετα/χρωστικες κ οχι η λακτοζη.

----------


## sobral

H whey concentrate δεν είναι πλήρως απαλλαγμένη από λακτόζη, οπότε μπορεί να προκαλέσει κάποιες διαταραχές, αναλόγως βέβαια και την ποιότητα της concentrate, δεν είναι όλες το ίδιο υπάρχει μεγάλο εύρος διαφορετικών ποιοτήτων (και τιμής).

----------


## beefmeup

η λακτοζη ειναι ελαχιστη σε ολες τις whey και δεν ειναι αναγκη να ειναι τελειως απαλαγμενη για να μην δημιουργησει θεμα..εγω πχ εχω θεμα με την λακτοζη κ σπανια θα με ενοχλησει whey, εστω κ με καποια ποσοτητα λακτοζης μεσα..
τις περισοτερες φορες συμβαινει αυτο που εγραψα απο πανω, απλα ολοι το ριχνουν στην λακτοζη γιατι δεν κατανοουν την σημασια των προσθετων..
το καλυτερο ειναι να δοκιμασει καποιος μια σκονη χωρις πολλα προσθετα για να ειναι σιγουρος τι και πως..

----------


## Eggbo

> τα φουσκωματα απο πρωτεινες κατα 99% δεν ειναι θεμα λακτοζης αν μιλαμε για whey..το ιδιο πιστευα κ γω παλιοτερα, αλλα τελικα εφταιγαν τα πολλα προσθετα/χρωστικες κ οχι η λακτοζη.


Σε ολα αναφερθηκα...και εμενα οι χρωστικες με ειχαν πειράξει, απλα αναφερθηκα και στην λακτοζη, οχι οτι με εκανε αυτη την ζημια !

----------

